# peter newton



## nobbydav (Sep 9, 2013)

looking for peter newton alias yarpy,sailed with scottishship management as deck officer late 70,till mid 80. 
davey n [lecky].


----------



## Graham the pipe (Sep 6, 2010)

Very unusual but seems you haven't had the usual 'WELCOME' from the SN admin staff so, from a humble 'member', welcome to SN and hope you find your mate Peter.


----------



## nobbydav (Sep 9, 2013)

graham,
thank you for the welcome,looking forward too browsing what i find a very interesting site.
nobbydav.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

nobbydav,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with Peter.
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------

